# Job Abandonment



## b00bs (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi as my topic says I wanted to ask about Job abandonment. is there anyway to get it removed from your target record? Im sure the answer is no.
I started as a Temp and when december came around i had a lot of stuff happen and i stopped going to work. its been a year and i wanted to try going back but i cant.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 5, 2022)

If you have any leaders that remember you they might, could get your hire status changed. I would try talking to them. You could also try applying at a different location.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 5, 2022)

Your record is your record and you can’t change it. As you know at this point, it’s better to quit and explain why than to just stop showing up, but that’s water under the bridge. That being said, a lot of Target stores are desperate to hire, so if you want to try again go ahead and apply. The worst they can do is say no. Good luck!


----------



## MrT (Sep 6, 2022)

Tbh everywhere is so desperate they'll probably take you back


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 6, 2022)

Being a temp you may have a chance.  But in usual circumstances, it all depends on how the store coded you on your termination.

If you are interviewed and you are asked about it.  Be honest if there was some legit issues going on.


----------



## Hal (Sep 6, 2022)

b00bs said:


> Hi as my topic says I wanted to ask about Job abandonment. is there anyway to get it removed from your target record? Im sure the answer is no.
> I started as a Temp and when december came around i had a lot of stuff happen and i stopped going to work. its been a year and i wanted to try going back but i cant.


Were you a temp through Target like a seasonal or a third party agency, like Accustaff or Manpower?

Because if you were part of a temp agency then I can promise you no one cares, no one kept a record and none of the leaders will even really remember. We expect temp workers to eventually stop showing up.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2022)

They can't tell that you job abandoned by your application.  At the same store, you might be remembered, and I for one would not hire you back.  If they want to look at your dates worked, they can see that you left during December, right when you were needed and, in fact hired for. I would also not take you back for that.  Sorry.  

PS, most stores won't check your dates. If you were a cashier or maybe GM, there is a better chance that  nobody will remember you.


----------

